# Chai Latte Scent?



## KSL (Oct 6, 2009)

Helooo...
I blended vanilla & nutmeg to make a chai latte scent, and I thought it smelled just like a chai but then someone told me it smelled like Licorice....

anyone else try to get this type of smell?


----------



## BluebirdMama (Oct 17, 2009)

did you use EO's or FO's? 
I did make a batch of HP soap I was experimenting with, but used EO's....cinnamon,  Ginger, Clove oil, tangerine, and coconut FO.. I didn't expect it to come out like it did, but it smelled pretty terrific.


----------



## KSL (Oct 20, 2009)

I used EOs too.
Vanilla & Nutmeg.
Also did Vanilla & Cinnamon

Hmm.. adding some of those other scents might help round it out!


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 22, 2009)

..


----------



## KSL (Oct 27, 2009)

Isn't it strange that the same things can smell so different to some people?  LOL

I have another friend who loves the combination and says it smells just like a Chai Latte.... oh well.. lol

I will play around with your suggestions too!


----------

